# older flashlights thread



## ozner1991 (Mar 30, 2010)

i was asked to help cleaning out some boxes from a now deceased family member and found this old flashlight. apparently this was a standard issue flashlight for the dutch police back in the 1960's 

does anyone else have older flashlight pictures they want to share? 
size limit is 800X800






front





with red filter up





back





internals with paper manual card


----------



## Burgess (Mar 30, 2010)

Well, what size (and quantity) Battery does this take ?


I always enjoy seeing the Older flashlights.

:candle:
_


----------



## ozner1991 (Mar 30, 2010)

it takes a single 4.5 volt battery, ive only seen one battery like it once, it has prongs. wikipedia has a picture of it, i'll link it

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/24/Bateria3R12.jpg


----------



## icpd30 (Apr 4, 2010)

I have an older EverReady Masterlite. No idea of age, pedigree or any other details. Anyone?





















Judging from the wear marks shown in the last photo, it looks like it was in and out of a pocket quite a bit.


----------



## Burgess (Apr 4, 2010)

What size Batteries ?

Could you possibly show a Close-Up of the Switch ?


Looks like a "Boat-Switch" to me.


Larger photos are often more helpful.


_


----------



## parnell (Apr 4, 2010)

icpd30 said:


> I have an older EverReady Masterlite. No idea of age, pedigree or any other details. Anyone?


 
According to the flashlight museum, it is from around 1952. 
http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Eveready-Flashlight-7251-2-Cell-Chrome-Black-Masterlite-2D-1952

For my collection I have a Rayovac Sportsman that has been upgraded, but can always go back.


----------



## nasa779 (Apr 4, 2010)

parnell said:


> According to the flashlight museum, it is from around 1952.
> http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Eveready-Flashlight-7251-2-Cell-Chrome-Black-Masterlite-2D-1952
> 
> For my collection I have a Rayovac Sportsman that has been upgraded, but can always go back.




lmao a mc-e in a what a 15+ yearold flashlight


----------



## parnell (Apr 4, 2010)

It would be closer to 30 or 40 years. :laughing:

It was an enjoyable project, you can see here just how that mce got in there.


----------

